# Bitte HILFE: Ich kann nicht mehr schreiben!



## ssjvegetto (12. Januar 2003)

Hi!
Ich hab Photo Shop 6.0 und ein riesen Problem!! Aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich nicht mehr normal schreiben! Jedes mal wenn ich auf das T(hab die Englishe Verion) fürs schreiben klicke, und dann das Schriftfeld ziehe ist anstatt eines relativ großen, blinkenden Sriches der ja sonst immer beim schreiben ist, nur ein winzig kleiner Punkt der blinkt! Ich habe schon alle Schriftgrößen eingegeben, doch die größe von dem Punkt ändert sich nicht!! Was soll ich machen!??? Bitte, wenn ihr eine Antwort wisst schreibt hier einen Beitrag!
Außerdem das komische ist, dass wenn ich ein gespeichertes Bild nehm, und da schreiben will, dass dann alles ganz normal funktioniert, nur halt bei neuen Bildern kann ich nicht mehr schreiben!!! Bitte, HILFE!! Gruß ssjvegetto


----------



## MMC2002 (14. Januar 2003)

Ist vielleicht ne dumme frage aber hast du schonmal versucht die Schriftart zu wechseln?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. Januar 2003)

Möglichkeit 1: 

Werkzeuge zurücksetzen ( wies geht Hilfe oder  )

Möglichkeit 2:

(STRG) + (SHIFT) + (ALT) beim PS starten halten um PS zurückzusetzen.

(Vorher Muster etc. sichern)

Möglichkeít 3:

PS neu installieren, vorher deinstallieren


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Januar 2003)

4. Möglichkeit (aber eher unwahrscheinlich):

Viel zu großes Bild angelegt, was mit 16%-Zoom angezeigt wird und viel zu kleine Schriftgröße in Pixel.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Januar 2003)

*ding dong* Möglichkeit 5)

99% aller Computerfehler sitzen
bekanntlich vor dem Bildschirm


----------



## gremmlin (14. Januar 2003)

tadaa!
Möglichkeit 6)
Auflösung (dpi) klein gewählt? - *think*

P.S.: könnte aber auch ein verschollener Geist eines Adobe-Mitarbeiters sein, der sich an ins Programm hineinprogrammiert hat und nun alle Versionen ohne Lizenz terrorisiert..muhahahaha


----------



## Kaprolactam (14. Januar 2003)

<div style="width: 500px; height:300px; background: black;">
<font style="font-family:fixedsys; color: white;">
C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop 6.0>photoshop

User error! Please replace user and press any key!
C:\><font style="text-decoration: blink">_</font>

</font>
</div>


----------

